# A few piccies of Jack the collie pup!



## ju_and_jack (Aug 19, 2009)

Thought I'd best show off Jack since I just joined up, so here he is!

Here he is at 8 weeks when I first bought him home... he seems soooo tiny looking back and it was only a few weeks ago! lol










Then he introduced himself to my kitten!










His favourite game - digging a hole to lay in!!









And, he tries to be all grown up meeting my other halfs 2 year old collie!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww bless, what lovely pictures,


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

He's a real cutie.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

He's gorgeous


----------



## ju_and_jack (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks all, I'm well proud of him


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, hes gorgeous and so is the kitten and your other halfs 2 year old ******, I do have a soft spot for them having 3 myself


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Awww hes stunning! If he gets taken, dont worry, he'll be in safe hands! :001_tt2:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww to KA-YOOT!...:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's gorgeous  lovely markings.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

He is an utter cutie! :001_wub:


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

he looks like a fluffy teddy bear


----------



## ju_and_jack (Aug 19, 2009)

He he, thanks all


----------

